# Crazy Trade Idea



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay, so here’s my crazy trade scenario that I think would greatly benefit both teams. 

_Hornets Trade_: Peja Stojakovic and David West

_76ers Trade_: Elton Brand, Jason Kapono, lottery protected first rounder

_Why would the 76ers do it?_

*Finances*
They lose the last two years of Brand’s max deal because Peja’s huge salary expires after next season. All it costs them to gain this flexibility is a late first rounder and an expiring deal. They weren’t going to get in the great free agent race of 2010 with just the money they save on Kapono’s deal anyway.

*Future*
They pick up an all-star forward without having to jeopardize their youthful core (Iguodala, Holiday, Williams, Speights, Young).

*Fit*
Philly’s team is built for speed, and at this point in his career, Brand just looks out of place in their system. They have to slow down everything they do to try and get him involved. This problem goes away when they add West. He singlehandedly gives them a secondary break with a dynamite midrange shooter in the trail position. Also, they don’t completely lose Kapono’s shooting because they add Peja for the next two seasons. They would be much improved.

_Why would the Hornets do it?_

*Finances*
This put the Hornets safely under the decreasing luxury tax figure next season once Kapono comes of the books. Also, they don’t need to worry about re-upping D West after his current contract runs out. Instead of picking up another veteran free agent for some portion of their MLE, the Hornets would add another young guy in the draft with a guaranteed reasonable contract.

*Future*
The Hornets get significantly younger in this deal. Brand is only a few months older than West, while Kapono is 4 years younger than Peja. Next year, the Hornets will have a young contingent of players starting to develop with CP3, Juju, Thornton, Collison, and now two first round picks next year all under 25 years old. Additionally, the Hornets’ new core of Paul, Brand, and Okafor would be locked up for at least 3 more seasons.

*Fit*
Pairing Brand with Okafor gives the Hornets two dominant interior defenders, two excellent rebounders, and two very solid post-up forces. With that added shot-blocking, Paul can gamble a little more for steals knowing that the rim will be well-protected. This will immediately ramp up the transition opportunities. Brand also fits better than West into the scheme of the Hornets halfcourt offense. He has a good midrange jumper like West, but he also can routinely get a shot for himself from a post-up situation that doesn’t necessarily involve just facing up and shooting over his defender’s out-stretched arm. He’s also a better offensive rebounder than is West. Adding Kapono to the starting line-up will also spread the floor quite a bit. He is every bit as good a shooter as Peja, but he doesn’t go through the same lulls. He’s more consistent and every bit as good a free throw shooter for end-of-game scenarios. Plus, he’s younger and would be better suited at this point in his career to be the trailer in transition.

What do you think? Does this cement both teams as playoffs participants this summer?


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Okay, I'll admit that I haven't seen ANY Philly games this year, but it seems Brand is underperforming this year. It might be because he's not fully recovered from injury or it might be the system that Eddie Jordan runs in Philly. However, if you add this with his large, long-term contract, I'm not so sure about this trade. If I was sure Elton Brand is healthy then I'd agree with your assessment, as it will give the Hornets a clear, solid identity as a slow half-court team (as opposed to this season, where quite frankly, not even CP3 knows the identity of this team yet). 

Basically, I'm not sure the Elton in this trade is still the Elton you are talking about.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

I have actually watched 5 or so Philly games this year. Brand looks a step slow following his surgery, but his rebounding instincts are still there and his post defense seems to be coming along. The problem is just that he doesn't fit into the team philosophy so he doesn't play big minutes. 

As far as the trade goes the financial stuff seems good for both teams. Hornets need to get under that luxury tax without destroying their core. Philly needs to get cap space quickly to add a veteran free agent in two years to this very young team. might work.


----------

